# 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only.



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

As the weather here on the east coast is starting to warm I decided to run the A/C. Well low and behold it blows warm air, regardless of what I do. I put it to LO, nothing. I made sure to turn ECON off, nothing, I even tried to cycle the ECON button but it doesn't seem like the compressor is being turned on.
Will be calling the dealer tomorrow, it is well within warranty. Just sucks I have to deal with this, plus I see that there is a TSB out but it only lists codes as to why the compressor, if that is the problem, is not on.
Anyone else with a similar problem? What was done to resolve? The A/C last summer worked fabulously??? So I hope it is not a coolant leak or something like that, hope it is just a faulty sensor or switch.


----------



## V10 FUN (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (whammie)*

My 2007 had this issue. Service said that it had a leak. Kept it for 11 days trying to find the leak to no avail. (gave me a cool V8 loaner) 
They recharged the system, added dye, and told me to drive it for week and then return for inspection. 10 days later i return with the AC working and they still cant find the leak. SA wants me to leave it for them to remove the dash and replace the coil. I refuse, and the AC has been working well for 30K. (I drive a lot)


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (V10 FUN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10 FUN* »_My 2007 had this issue. Service said that it had a leak. Kept it for 11 days trying to find the leak to no avail. (gave me a cool V8 loaner) 
They recharged the system, added dye, and told me to drive it for week and then return for inspection. 10 days later i return with the AC working and they still cant find the leak. SA wants me to leave it for them to remove the dash and replace the coil. I refuse, and the AC has been working well for 30K. (I drive a lot)









Smart move...can you imagine letting them take the dash apart...sheesh...


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (DCC)*

My V10 had the same issue last week so I remembered seeing a TSB regarding a bad pressure switch or undercharged system from factory. I pulled the fault codes with my Vag-com:
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Control Module Part Number: 7L6 907 044 AB
Component and/or Version: CLIMAtronic 2+2 4325
Software Coding: 0020030
Work Shop Code: WSC 25807
Additional Info: 7L6907049E CLIMAtronic FOND 0400 
Additional Info: Geraet 68113
1 Fault Found:
00445 - Loss of Refrigerant 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 77.0°C
RPM: 608 /min
Absolute Pres.: 4.0 bar
Load: 0.0 %
Temperature: 12.0°C
Temperature: 31.0°C
 Load: 0.0 %
Temperature: 93.0°C
So I cleared the code and the A/C started to work again. I'm going to bring it in but I don't think there is a leak and it is likely needing a new switch or something minor. I don't have access to the TSB's any longer. I do remember this being an issue so I would not let the dealer pull the dash unless the definitely know the system is loosing charge.
BTW - if you're planning a trip it is a good thing to bring your Vag-com and laptop so if it is a bogus code stopping the A/C you can at least get it back up working while you continue your journey and find a local dealer.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (V10 FUN)*

My 2006 had the same problem coming back from last year's Co. Rally. That was fun... driving through Utah & Nevada, in the summer, no A/C, for 800+ miles... NOT!
When I got home, VW did the same recharge/dye treatment (didn't ask to rip open my dash—thank God). Been doing fine ever since (knock on wood).


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (The Mad Hatter)*

Our 06 v8's AC worked on delivery, then started blowing warm air within the first month; the dealer re-charged it (said it was low from the factory) -- has been working great for 1.5 years.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (whammie)*

Turned on my A/C the other day for the first time this year and their was no cold air to be found. I have an appointment Monday. I don't see any leaks anywhere, so I imagine it also just needs a recharge or something simple.


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (whammie)*

Same deal here. Tuned it on the other day....warm air. I need to setup a service appointment.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (TighTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TighTT* »_Same deal here. Tuned it on the other day....warm air. I need to setup a service appointment.









If you need the A/C to work you can clear the fault code with Vag-Com and you'll likely have nice cold A/C again. However, if you clear the fault code the dealer may not make the correct repair. Likely the only thing needed is the freon charge - low from factory scenario.


----------



## vw117 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (V10)*

I also found out today (warm day in the northeast) that my AC does not blow cold air. Service appt setup Monday for my 07 V10.


----------



## OrangeOkie (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (The Mad Hatter)*

No VW dealers in Utah, Nevada nor Colorado?


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (OrangeOkie)*

My '07 V10 just had this issue as well. Reset code at the dealer. Took about five minutes and now works great. The service rep told me he has seen several Tregs with this issue.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (OrangeOkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangeOkie* »_No VW dealers in Utah, Nevada nor Colorado?









We were coming back to Cali over the weekend, and didn't have the option of staying over in some town while the Treg was being serviced.


----------



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (idiot2)*

Well, here is the update on my Egg:
From my VW invoice:
Perfromed GFF DTC 00445 000 - Refrigerant loss MVB code 20
So they recovered 0.2Kg of Freon where it should have been 1.1Kg.
Found a leak at the expansion valve connection, removed and repaired with new seals/washer.
So I ended up having a leak, at least it was fixed, same day and of course under warranty.
Only, concern now is that in my previous experience once the AC system leaks it always does







So I hope it doesn't this time around.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (whammie)*

Use it or lose it







Maybe its an old-school myth, but I run my AC year-round -- seems to negate loss of coolant. I recall Porsche used to recommend (back in the day) to run your AC monthly regardless.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_ I recall Porsche used to recommend (back in the day) to run your AC monthly regardless.

I've heard this many times before. Running it monthly, even in the winter, keeps the seals from having issues, therefore helping to prevent them from going bad and causing refrigerant leaks.
Matt


----------



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_
I've heard this many times before. Running it monthly, even in the winter, keeps the seals from having issues, therefore helping to prevent them from going bad and causing refrigerant leaks.
Matt

I run in AUTO for most of the year, at least when it is on. So yes I do run the A/C even in the winter months. I too have heard about running it monthly to maintain system seals and lubrication of the compressor.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (miraclewhips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miraclewhips* »_Turned on my A/C the other day for the first time this year and their was no cold air to be found. I have an appointment Monday. I don't see any leaks anywhere, so I imagine it also just needs a recharge or something simple.









I had it serviced yesterday. A recharge and dye treatment was performed to search for any leaks, but for now the cold air has returned.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (whammie)*

it is a lot easier to recharge the coolant in the AC than to do an oil change. you have to have a VagCom in order to get the AC running on the T once the refrigerant is lost, because the AC does not start if there is a fault code indicating freon leakage.
0. buy enough R134A (1 or 2 cans depending on how much is lost from the system) and the AC pressure gauge.
1. clear the code
2. start the AC at full blast
3. connect the R134A can to the AC port. 
4. empty the can(s) into the system (put the can in a warm water bath to prevent freezing)
takes 15 min or so. no sweat, no mess.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_it is a lot easier to recharge the coolant in the AC than to do an oil change. you have to have a VagCom in order to get the AC running on the T once the refrigerant is lost, because the AC does not start if there is a fault code indicating freon leakage.
0. buy enough R134A (1 or 2 cans depending on how much is lost from the system) and the AC pressure gauge.
1. clear the code
2. start the AC at full blast
3. connect the R134A can to the AC port. 
4. empty the can(s) into the system (put the can in a warm water bath to prevent freezing)
takes 15 min or so. no sweat, no mess. 

*Yea, but if you add that much R134A you've got a leak not just a low charge.







*


----------



## vw117 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (whammie)*

Update for me: same resolution as Whammie. A leak at the expansion valve,, new seals/washer and more freon added. 

_Quote, originally posted by *whammie* »_Well, here is the update on my Egg:
From my VW invoice:
Perfromed GFF DTC 00445 000 - Refrigerant loss MVB code 20
So they recovered 0.2Kg of Freon where it should have been 1.1Kg.
Found a leak at the expansion valve connection, removed and repaired with new seals/washer.
So I ended up having a leak, at least it was fixed, same day and of course under warranty.
Only, concern now is that in my previous experience once the AC system leaks it always does







So I hope it doesn't this time around.


----------



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (vw117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw117* »_Update for me: same resolution as Whammie. A leak at the expansion valve,, new seals/washer and more freon added. 


Well, glad to hear you solution was as simple and easy as mine. Hopefully, for both of us, that is all it is and no more problems. I am always leary of A/C problems.
Just might have been a bad batch of seals???


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_*Yea, but if you add that much R134A you've got a leak not just a low charge.







*

R-134A is not harmful to the environment, so, assuming the can is made in the US, the more you buy, the more you support the US economy


----------



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
R-134A is not harmful to the environment, so, assuming the can is made in the US, the more you buy, the more you support the US economy









Wrong!!!! R134A is harmful to the environment, it is just a bit less harmful than R14. So not only are you polluting, but wasting resources and energy used to manufacture, compress and distribute the freon.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (whammie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whammie* »_
Wrong!!!! R134A is harmful to the environment, it is just a bit less harmful than R14. So not only are you polluting, but wasting resources and energy used to manufacture, compress and distribute the freon.









This is what i've heard from a mechanic friend as well. It's more "environmentally friendly" than R-12, but it's still not completely benign for the environment.
Matt


----------



## belleriver (May 22, 2008)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (whammie)*

I have a V8 and my A/C is not working - same deal
I brought mine to a mechanic (warranty is over) he told me the refrigerant is ok and that there is an electrical problem. He does not have the setup so he suggested to bring it to the dealer. 
I read on this forum that the code can be cleared. 
Can I clear the code by disconnecting the battery? I don't have any other equipment that was mentioned?
Hope this doesn't sound like amateur night... I just don't trust the dealer...


----------



## belleriver (May 22, 2008)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (whammie)*

my a/c is not working. I brouhgt it to a mechanic that told me the refrigerant is ok - must be electrical. Anyway to re-set the code maunally such as disconnecting the battery?


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg No A/C. Fan blows but hot air only. (belleriver)*

You will need access to a VAG com.
Linder


----------

